# Had a cool spell pics



## dave17a (Sep 9, 2016)

Bought a few 8 oz. blocks on sale, one cream cheese with onoin soup mix poured over top. Did apple pellets for about 5 hrs. in Amazin pellet smoker.  Pics













20160904_080725.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Sep 7, 2016


















20160903_174212.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Sep 7, 2016


















20160905_084544.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Sep 8, 2016






Well not in order. First pic of 3 xtra sharp, 3 pepper jack,  1 mozzerella and same on Colby Jack. Put some cream cheese mix on biscuits for breakfast next morn wiyh bacon and eggs. Yuuum


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 9, 2016)

looking nice..  what is a "cool spell" ..  been waiting all summer for one...


----------



## dave17a (Sep 9, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> looking nice.. what is a "cool spell" .. been waiting all summer for one...


"Cool spell" Just cooler than norm.  Got down in the 60's. Cooler than normal.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 9, 2016)

was just being sarcastic...  here in Fl.. where we never get "cool spells"


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 10, 2016)

I can't wait to get that first cool night down here, where we can open the windows & shut the a/c off.

Al


----------



## dave17a (Sep 11, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> was just being sarcastic... here in Fl.. where we never get "cool spells"


Sorry read your post again and realized that you were.


----------

